# Any one have experience with this breeder?



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

I am looking for a puppy in the near future. I know to a degree what I am looking for and how to evaluate breeders. This one is tripping me up a little because it looks like their website isn't working. They are very active on Facebook however, but it's hard to get all of the information from there. Does anyone here have experience or have heard of One Fine Cut Poodles in Tennessee? 

I know I should just wait until 2021 for a litter from a breeder high on my list, but when I saw they had puppies that will be available soon I couldn't help but look into them a little more. I messaged the breeder on Facebook and they said the parents have been health tested and when I asked they said they temperament test the puppies (which is super important to me). I might ask to call them or something, but I don't want to waste their time if I really should just stick with my original plan to wait.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

From what I can see, I'd pass on this breeder. I don't have FB, so perhaps they have a better presence there, but their website doesn't seem to exist. Maybe someone with FB will chime in with more information.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

Murphy3 said:


> I am looking for a puppy in the near future. I know to a degree what I am looking for and how to evaluate breeders. This one is tripping me up a little because it looks like their website isn't working. They are very active on Facebook however, but it's hard to get all of the information from there. Does anyone here have experience or have heard of One Fine Cut Poodles in Tennessee?
> 
> I know I should just wait until 2021 for a litter from a breeder high on my list, but when I saw they had puppies that will be available soon I couldn't help but look into them a little more. I messaged the breeder on Facebook and they said the parents have been health tested and when I asked they said they temperament test the puppies (which is super important to me). I might ask to call them or something, but I don't want to waste their time if I really should just stick with my original plan to wait.


Where in Tennessee?


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Gray Tennessee. Not sure if I’m allowed to post their breeding announcement, but I will delete if necessary.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

I'm in Knoxville and will ask around, but it's too far for a drive-by and peak.

I'm hoping someone here comes by and explains F1C and Category 9 Diversity Breeding.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven’t looked at this breeder in particular but I wouldn’t judge a breeder by their website. Most will update their Facebook but not their websites. Websites tend to be a thing of the past.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Murphy3 said:


> Gray Tennessee. Not sure if I’m allowed to post their breeding announcement, but I will delete if necessary.
> View attachment 468767


This is the breeder the Op is enquiring about. I like her dogs on Facebook, I would definitely consider them, call and ask lots of questions !


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Dianaleez said:


> I'm hoping someone here comes by and explains F1C and Category 9 Diversity Breeding.


I have no idea what the Category 9 breeding is but I think the 1FC is their Kennel name “One Fine Cut” that they start their dogs names with.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I looked through the facebook and I would also say it's worth additional inquiry. I see no red flags based on the facebook. They fully meet CHIC requirements, show in conformation as well as other titles. I'd need additional info on puppy contract. It sounds like they have already been matching buyers to puppies despite the puppies' young ages, which is the only thing that would concern me. Because if you need to pick your puppy now there is no way to tell temperament.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Puppies available, RIGHT NOW, is so hard to resist. I would stick to your schedule and look at other breeders.


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Raindrops said:


> It sounds like they have already been matching buyers to puppies despite the puppies' young ages, which is the only thing that would concern me. Because if you need to pick your puppy now there is no way to tell temperament.


I was worried about that too. The breeder said they temperament test at around 7 weeks and they try to pair the puppy with the right owner. I’m assuming they allowed people to choose a gender and the waitlist for the females is full but the males is not? I’m going to call them tomorrow and come up with a list of things I want to ask.
I’ll report back


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Murphy3 said:


> I was worried about that too. The breeder said they temperament test at around 7 weeks and they try to pair the puppy with the right owner. I’m assuming they allowed people to choose a gender and the waitlist for the females is full but the males is not? I’m going to call them tomorrow and come up with a list of things I want to ask.
> I’ll report back


Ah that could be it as well. Temperament testing is good.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=ragna%20rose%20raider%20of%20hearts





https://www.ofa.org/advanced-search?quicksearch=1fc



for a start thru OFA

scooterscout99 has suggested this breeder a few times to inquiring members and I found them listed here








Members


Visit the post for more.




unitedpoodleassociation.org




*The United Poodle Association serves as the pending national association, representing UKC Poodle fanciers across the United States and Canada. *UPA puts on an annual Poodle Specialty Show at the UKC Premier dog show in Kalamazoo, Michigan in June.

I see some familiar and also recommended by PF members breeders names here.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks, Rose. Yes, they show & test breeding dogs, keep a small number of dogs in their home. Definitely worth a second look and asking for any missing details.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm glad to learn that the info on FB is completely different than their website. Would it be helpful to identify a few lines of further inquiry for Murphy?


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

So sorry, but I did not see anything, either on their site, or on Facebook, that said yes to me. Always go with the best breeder you can find. And that had bred dogs with stellar reputations.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

This breeder has had dogs in the UKC top ten for years, and the sire and dam of this litter have both been in the UKC top 10 themselves. This breeding is of two UKC Emerald Grand Champions (a step above Grand Champion. They are of the first few to earn this title as it's new and not easy to get). I believe this is the first Emerald to Emerald litter of standard poodles ever.
The category 9 breeding is a BetterBred genetic diversity scoring, meaning this pair has very diverse genes (10 is the most diverse score, 9 is a very diverse pair). Keeping diversity in the lines helps to build better immune systems and can protect against auto-immune diseases such as addisons and sebaceous adentitus. It's much more specific than using COI to determine diversity. 
Anyone would be very lucky to get a puppy from this fabulous litter. Good luck and enjoy whichever puppy you choose!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Rose n Poos said:


> *... The United Poodle Association serves as the pending national association, representing UKC Poodle fanciers across the United States and Canada...*


I had never heard of the UPA before now, and this is exciting poodle news! IAt last there will be an organization that recognizes and allows the showing non-solid color poodles! Parti, tuxedo, phantom, and more can now compete in conformation shows! Their membership is reasonable too, only $15.

This link takes you directly to colors and color patterns they accept:








Poodle Coat Colors


Visit the post for more.




unitedpoodleassociation.org





I always found it unfair that the AKC rejects parti-poodles for conformation shows,baffling considering the centuries old artwork of them hundreds of years of ago. I don't own a parti or a phantom, but think they are beautiful. I look forward to the UPA expansion. Thank you Rose for sharing that link!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Summer, it sounds like you know a lot more about this breeder that sounds interesting
Murphy, did you look into them more? What did you decide?


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

kontiki said:


> Summer, it sounds like you know a lot more about this breeder that sounds interesting


Yes, I've shown with them several times, and I've met the owner of the sire of this litter as well and am familiar with several of his offspring. Good people with beautiful, well groomed and well taken care of dogs. There is so much competition in the Multi-color poodle conformation ring right now, to consistently have dogs in the top 10 is really an accomplishment. 

I also diversity test my dogs with UCDavis and list them on Betterbred so I'm familiar with the scorings used for that. Very interesting and recommended. 

So yes, Murphy, did you decide to get one of these lovely gemstone puppies or wait?


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

This sounds like a good breeder! Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

I was able to talk to the breeder multiple times and the breeder is just wonderful and the puppies are lovely! I didn’t end up going with this breeder only because I was worried as there was only two puppies left to choose from after temperament testing would be done. I ended up placing a deposit on a litter from Crystal Creek because I would be able to move my deposit to a later litter if the temperament of these puppies wasn’t what I was looking for. 

I think with this being my first puppy, I was so nervous to commit and the option of moving the deposit to another litter was comforting.
I would 100% recommended both breeders from my experience so far.


----------



## Summer (May 2, 2016)

Crystal Creek is an amazing breeder as well. Congratulations!


----------



## Murphy3 (Jul 4, 2020)

Thanks! I’m very excited and trying to be patient for the next 5 weeks.


----------



## EpicQuestPoodles (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm just now seeing this, and I want to add on.

OneFineCut, or 1FC as they are known in UKC, are really great people, wonderful breeders. They are normally always on the top ten for Multi-Colored Poodles in the past few years with their females Cha-Cha and Sharon and Uisce. 

I've been to their house multiple times and they have an amazing setup to take beloved care of their dogs. 

Category breeding is in reference to BetterBred.com and is referencing Diversity testing.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I was not able to access one fine cut poodles web page without having to install other programs on my computer, which I do not want to do, so I am unable to see any information about them as far as testing, etc. I also did not see detailed info on the facebook page.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

They test; they show. One Fine Cut prefixes their registered names with 1fc. Searching for that term in ofa.org brings up five dogs tested to CHIC standards and another couple that are partially tested. Additionally, two of their dogs currently appear on the United Poodle Club Wall of Fame along with dogs from respected kennels like Jacknic and Tintlet. (United Poodle Club is UKC affiliated, hence all the parti colored dogs in the photos.) I would certainly consider them if I were looking for a puppy.


----------

